# Don't Die Dateless, Dummy!



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Im planning on downloading this game tomorrow on xbox live. Ive never really played games like this but I see them all the time in animes. They seem pretty interesting.

So guys I have a couple questions.
-What do you call these types of games? Is there an actual name? 
-Could you guys tell me other games like this? I have a laptop, a Ps3, and an xbox360.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

The category games like that are under is "Dating sim", ive not heard much about them but I guess you could find more by typing "Dating sim games" on google.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Yeah they're called dating sims. I've read a few gaming articles on them, they're apparently HUGE in Japan. "Catherine" apparently has dating sim story aspects with really hard puzzler gameplay. You can get that on PS3. Check out American import gaming stores for console dating sims from Japan. 

Also as far as PC goes, if advertising is any gauge, there's a whole heap of them out there, many of them free 2 play too. 

I HATE to be THAT guy, but you could also skip the games altogether and try the REAL thing. I hear the graphics/gameplay are waayyy more realistic but the game glitches out suddenly and for no apparent reason and leaves you for your best friend! :b


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Yeah they're called dating sims. I've read a few gaming articles on them, they're apparently HUGE in Japan. "Catherine" apparently has dating sim story aspects with really hard puzzler gameplay. You can get that on PS3. Check out American import gaming stores for console dating sims from Japan.
> 
> Also as far as PC goes, if advertising is any gauge, there's a whole heap of them out there, many of them free 2 play too.
> 
> I HATE to be THAT guy, but you could also skip the games altogether and try the REAL thing. I hear the graphics/gameplay are waayyy more realistic but the game glitches out suddenly and for no apparent reason and leaves you for your best friend! :b


Ive finished Catherine 2 times over. Its kinda sim-ish but not even close imo.

Haha yeah we need a patch for those glitches though.. Life has been game over after game over screen for me. Thank god we have an unlimited amount of retries huh.

Grats on hitting 777 buddy.


----------

